

Ask HN: Which CSS grid system do you prefer? - neovive

I've been researching various CSS frameworks and am currently utilizing a customized version of the BlueTrip CSS framework, which itself is a combination of multiple CSS frameworks (Blueprint, 960.gs, Tripoli, and Hartija).  I have also worked with 960.gs, but settled on the 24-column/950px wide/10px gutter grid used by BlueTrip and Blueprint as I feel it offers more layout flexibility.<p>Lately, I've been noticing an increased interest in the 960.gs grid (12-column, 960px wide, 20px gutter).  However, I found it slightly harder to work with for complex layouts and nested grids.<p>For those that use CSS frameworks, which grid system do you prefer?<p>Note: I am aware of the arguments for and against CSS frameworks, but have found CSS grids very useful for improving development speed and consistency.
======
bestes
YUI (reset-fonts-grids) <http://developer.yahoo.com/yui/grids/>

------
fortybillion
Blueprint. You can clean up all the extraneous "span-x" classes with the
semantic_classes property in the generator if you're worried about semantic
class naming.

It does trend towards div-itis, but I find that most complex layouts do over
the long run anyway.

Looking forward to using CSS3 layouts in about 5-7 years... _sigh_.

~~~
neovive
I've been trying to reduce the number of divs by attaching the span-x classes
onto other block level elements like <ul> whenever possible. But layouts seem
to work better with more divs.

~~~
fortybillion
That can work if you remember to add the right margin onto the block level
element as well... by default I believe Blueprint only adds it to divs.

~~~
neovive
I modified the css in the screen.css file to fix this. It seems to work ok
until it's time to upgrade.

------
ihumanable
I also use Blueprint, I find it to be easy to pick up, simple to use and makes
doing page layout a breeze.

I would also suggest looking into jQuery UI's built in CSS / Theme Roller
stuff.

I've worked on projects using blueprint to lay things out and jQueryUI to
style widgets and it has worked out really well.

------
Jem
960.gs - but I've only used it on personal sites/projects, not any of my work
sites yet.

~~~
trickjarrett
This is my main css, but also I tend to use the YUI reset css.

------
csbartus
I use Blueprint too. They have a very good support. I integrate with
Compass/Haml/Sass and all my frontend coding suddenly becomes like backend
coding

------
ropiku
I use Blueprint because it's easy and simple.

